# The Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector Giveaway



## Sonnie

*The Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector Giveaway*










Some of you may remember that back earlier this year I purchased a Panasonic PT-AE8000U projector from *AGI (Audio General Inc.)*, a sponsor here at HTS. I mentioned then that it was my plans to giveaway my Panasonic 4000. It has been sitting boxed up in my office since that time... and it is about time I give this unit away to someone who needs a projector, I have to confess that I have held on to it for too long and someone else needs to own it. Granted it is used, but it looks like a new one, and it is still considered a great projector with a fabulous image.

Keep in mind that this would not have happened except for the exceptional deal I received from *AGI* on my new 8000 projector. I am not sure how many of our members realize what all *AGI* offers and the deals that they will make on their products. They are very competitive and aggressive, so if you get ready for a new Panasonic, JVC, Mitsubishi, BenQ or Epson projector, a new projector screen, a new Denon receiver, or BIC America/Acoustech speakers... or any of their other products and accessories, you should check out *AGI*. Call them up and let them know that you are a member at HTS and heard that they offer really good deals. You will be glad you did!

Here are the qualifications for the giveaway:


Qualification Period is from _*November 10, 2013 thru January 31, 2014*_.
You must have 25 posts in the forum by the end of the qualification period. If you currently have 25 posts, you have met this specific qualification. For further clarification, if you currently have 1 post, you need 24 additional posts by January 31, 2014... if you currently have 15 posts, you need 10 additional posts by January 31, 2014... etc, etc. 
In addition to having 25 posts, you need to make one meaningful post in any of the threads in our *Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) 2013 Show Coverage* forum during the qualification period. (We are trying to generate more activity in that forum.)
Once you have qualified (and ONLY after you are qualified) please post in the *Qualification Thread* and tell us WHY you would like to win this Panasonic projector and your intended use for it.

We will draw the winner the first part of February 2014!

Shipping is limited to U.S. addresses only (CONUS).

Good luck!

As we always say... thanks for being a member at Home Theater Shack!!!


----------



## Mike0206

Cool! Been wondering when this giveaway was gonna happen. You have eluded to it a few times. Great giveaway again here at HTS!


----------



## Horrorfan33

AWESOME!!..Thanks for another amazing giveaway!! :bigsmile: :bigsmile:


----------



## cschumm

Love this projector...


----------



## J&D

The 4000 is a nice projector as a good friend of mine has it in his HT. Still using my AX100!


----------



## Greenster

Nice! An amazing projector. I have been looking at the 7000 and 8000 for quite some time. Just need to get the $$$. The 4000 is a close second but new/used ones run about the same money. I hope I win.


----------



## skeeter99

Excellent, that's incredibly generous! This will make a great base for a phenomenal home theater (hint hint cough cough :wave: )! Yet another reason why HT Shack is my new hangout 

Scott

EDIT: Oh and I found out about this giveaway from the HTS Facebook page so like it if you haven't already!


----------



## Tonto

Great giveaway, thanks Sonnie & HTS.


----------



## brian6751

This would be a great start for my new theater build!!!


----------



## moparz10

another great reason to participate in this forum and get your daily HTS fix cause you never know what may be given away,on any given day and that lucky person may be you


----------



## mpednault

PERFECT timing!!! I'm in construction mode of my dedicated HT and honestly have been saving my spare change, bottles and cans and putting as much as I can stash away in spare cash to my savings account to be able to afford a projector. I've been partially dreading the inevitable conversation with my wife who isn't going to swallow the amount I have to spend on a projector. I've been saving up for the Epson 8350 but was REALLY interested in the Panny 8000. Winning this would be the icing on the cake for me as I've never had a nice place to watch movies, let alone a full blown dedicated room like I'm currently building. I just cannot wait to get my room done to enjoy it! I have all the materials to finish my room with the exception of acoustic treatments and equipment. I have a receiver and a pair of Klipsch RF62 II's but that's it so winning a projector would be amazing!!! Also, I NEVER win anything! 

Thank you Sonny for offering this and HTS for so many other cool giveaways


----------



## kingnoob

Amazing I would love to see the amazing graphics of a projector such as this. Panasonic has always been my favorite.
A poor man like me would love to upgrade his theater, eventually I want Audiophile quality system(high end).
Kuro Plasma i also Like a lot.


----------



## skeeter99

Qualified and posted in the other thread. I'm not gonna lie, I'm a wee bit excited about this one :wave: Whoever gets it is gonna be one lucky person for sure!

Scott


----------



## brian6751

*Re: The Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector Giveaway Qualification Thread*

this is just one reason HTS has become my new go to forum


----------



## typ44q

Sweet another great giveaway! Would love to win this but even if I don't I will definitely call AGI for a price when I am ready to purchase my projector.


----------



## BD55

skeeter99 said:


> Qualified and posted in the other thread. I'm not gonna lie, I'm a wee bit excited about this one :wave: Whoever gets it is gonna be one lucky person for sure!
> 
> Scott


No kidding - this is a way cool giveaway, and awful generous of Sonnie to give it away rather than sell it!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Awesome giveaway, Sonnie! I'm going to sit this one out, because I won't be ready to build anytime soon, but good luck to all who enter.


----------



## Tonto

OK, so us country boys have to have things spelled out real clear now. So here's my question, does the qualification periord start November 10, or do posts before that date count? Not real sure :scratch:!


----------



## tonyvdb

I would enter this as I would love to try a two projector setup (both on at the same time) but not sure if that is as easy to set up as it sounds. I already have an ae4000


----------



## JQueen

I would love to upgrade my PJ but don't think it's fair for me to join


----------



## Sonnie

Tonto said:


> OK, so us country boys have to have things spelled out real clear now. So here's my question, does the qualification periord start November 10, or do posts before that date count? Not real sure :scratch:!


Well... let's think about that. 

_You must have 25 posts in the forum by the end of the qualification period. If you currently have 25 posts, you have met this specific qualification._

So... at the very second after I posted this... if you currently had 25 posts, you have met that qualification. If we required all post be "during" the qualification, we would have stated so, as we usually do. We would have stated you need 25 new posts during the qualification period.

You might have already had your 25 posts at the beginning of the qualification period, and if not, you have until the end of the qualification period to get them, along with meeting the other qualifications.


----------



## chashint

Very nice giveaway but I think the 60" TV is as much as I can get away.


----------



## bkeeler10

Sonnie, it looks like you did not link to the qualification thread in the first post. Care to share? :dontknow:


----------



## Sonnie

oops! Don't tell anyone... just between me an you okay?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-projector-giveaway-qualification-thread.html


----------



## bkeeler10

Hey if I don't tell anyone my odds will be greatly increased! Thanks for another cool giveaway, and good luck to all.


----------



## WRYKER

Sonnie said:


> oops! Don't tell anyone... just between me an you okay?
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-projector-giveaway-qualification-thread.html


I read every post until I got to this one (obviously) since I was like "where is the qualification link???"

:blink:


----------



## moparz10

man this would be sweet,since my son moved out,i've knocked out the closet and wound up with a nice 10x13 room.


----------



## Aquarian

Oh no ..... so u will not ship it out of US ??


----------



## Sonnie

Sonnie said:


> Shipping is limited to U.S. addresses only (CONUS).


Unfortunately not.


----------



## rpearson

please enter me in the drawing.


----------



## mpednault

I'm curious, Sonnie. How do you select the winner of these giveaways? A random number generator?


----------



## Sonnie

Yep... we had a plugin built that extracts the entries by username and loads them into an Excel worksheet in random order. Then I use a random number generator to draw from those numbered usernames. Nothing real sophisticated, but it works.


----------



## mpednault

Oh neat! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RTS100x5

ALAS I have a 133in Screen Innovations fixed screen and no projector at the moment ....onder:


----------



## Starmaster

Very nice PJ indeed and nice of the site to have this as a giveaway..


----------



## labman1

What a great give away! Now to talk the better half into letting me mount a projector!


----------



## Picture_Shooter

A great PJ !! I knew a friend back home that owns this Panny and praises it! 

Whom-ever wins this will be one lucky fellow.

Ok, I'll save the trouble...... send it to me !!


----------



## JBrax

Time for me to give up the small screen and graduate to a real big screen!


----------



## duder1982

This would be nice as i will be starting the construction of my HT after the first of the year.


----------



## beerbujit

What a great way to start the new year:clap: only 24 more to go:hissyfit:

Steve


----------



## bkeeler10

*Re: The Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector Giveaway Qualification Thread*



hyghwayman said:


> I'm qualified and would like to enter my name for a chance to win this sweet PJ.
> 
> They say a picture is worth a 1000 words so here is 2k reasons why I would like to win this giveaway,
> 
> 
> That right, I'm still rocken 34" of old school CRT technology :help: , it still has a great picture but after six years I'm ready to move into the new age.
> 
> If I were to win the PT-AE4000U giveaway my intended use for it would be onder:to bring friends and family together for some awesome BIG screen adventures. Can you imagine the look on my grandsons face when I say, "hey buddy let's go watch a movie" I can, and it looks like this :bigsmile:! Or when I invite my buddies over for the next Superbowl / NASCAR race, they will have this look :unbelievable:.
> 
> Winning would also give me the motivation and justification to make some much needed changes to my little slice of heaven. Rotating the room 180* and sealing it off from the rest of the house for light control would be priority #1, then repainting all the walls/ceiling for optimized color and contrast.
> 
> So you see, if I where to win it wouldn't just be for me. It would be a win for everyone the local economy as well and here in Dayton, Ohio we sure need it.
> 
> 
> A big thank you to Sonnie / Home Theater Shack for a another sweet giveaway :T Good luck to all my fellow HTS members who qualify and enter, May the Odds Ever be in Our Favor!
> 
> Sincerely,
> hyghwayman aka Donnie



Man, it's a good thing for the rest of us that winning this giveaway is not based on convincing anyone that the projector will be put to the best use, cause if it was I think most of us would be hard-pressed to make a better case. Good luck to all!


----------



## mustang

Hope to get the reqd posts before the deadline.. Good Luck All !


----------



## prerich

Great giveaway gentlemen!!!!


----------



## prerich

*Re: The Panasonic PT-AE4000U Projector Giveaway Qualification Thread*



bkeeler10 said:


> Man, it's a good thing for the rest of us that winning this giveaway is not based on convincing anyone that the projector will be put to the best use, cause if it was I think most of us would be hard-pressed to make a better case. Good luck to all!


Agreed!!!


----------



## moparz10

awsome projector,i was fortunate to win one of the xtz products but this would be over the top,good luck to all


----------



## SinCron

I would like to win as my tv is dying on me and I don't have the funds for a new one. I've always wanted a projector and it will be a good way for me to have movie nights with folks.


----------



## chmcke01

I would really love to win this because my wife won't let me spend any of "our money" (which happens to include any money I make at my regular job, lol) and so I am having to save up for a projector by doing on the side jobs, etc. 

Anyway, I don't think I will have a problem getting the 25 posts but I went to the RMAF forum to see about making the required post there....at the risk of sounding stupid I really have no idea how to make a meaningful post there. Can anyone please give a little advice?


----------



## tbaudoin

Don't exactly know if I can make it work in my theater, but willing to give it a try. I have some tools just waiting for a new display system to calibrate. What a of a deal. Then I would just need new speakers and AVR to finish the room. Lol.


----------



## Andre

qualified please enter


----------



## CalvinTy

Now, this is awesome. How does this thing compare to the Epson 6030?


----------



## HoosierMizuno

Great giveaway! I'm new to the site. Would be a pretty fantastic way to start my theater build.


----------



## joed

Sonnie,

I want and need your projector. I am starting my HT build and this was one of the projectors I was looking at. I would love to take this off your hand as well as any old cloths, tupperware, furniture and anything else you need hauled off. Ha ha

Thanks for the opportunity.

Joe


----------



## Sonnie

We have a winner... which will be announced in our February HTS Newsletter that should be sent out Sunday or Monday. 

Make sure you are subscribed!


----------



## hyghwayman

Now that the qualification period is over, we all have a 1 n 43 chance of winning a very nice PJ :clap: GL to everyone!


----------



## rdcollns

Sonnie said:


> We have a winner... which will be announced in our February HTS Newsletter that should be sent out Sunday or Monday.
> 
> Make sure you are subscribed!


Does the winner know he or she won? I didn't expect odds this good and now the anticipation is killing me. Someone is going to be very happy this weekend. Thanks for hosting such an amazing contest.


----------



## ALMFamily

rdcollns said:


> Does the winner know he or she won? I didn't expect odds this good and now the anticipation is killing me. Someone is going to be very happy this weekend. Thanks for hosting such an amazing contest.


No sir - everyone will find out at the same time on Sunday night / Monday morning!


----------



## asere

Can't wait to find out


----------



## RTS100x5

:whistling:


----------



## mpednault

With recent events in my life some good news would be nice! Good luck to all!


----------



## moparz10

hyghwayman said:


> Now that the qualification period is over, we all have a 1 n 43 chance of winning a very nice PJ :clap: GL to everyone!


well said and yes good luck to all.


----------



## ALMFamily

I am going to let the cat out of the bag..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And tell you all I did not win - and neither did Sonnie! Gotcha! :devil:


----------



## Sonnie

Okay... the first letter of the name of the winner is...

*DO NOT OPEN... DO NOT CLICK THIS BUTTON! >>>>>* 



... a letter in the alphabet. :neener:


----------



## ALMFamily

Obviously, we are both in rather punchy moods this evening... :bigsmile:


----------



## JQueen

Can you just whisper the winner


----------



## prerich

I wish everyone well!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## Sonnie

JQueen said:


> Can you just whisper the winner


I can do better than that... I just said it out loud.


----------



## JQueen

Sonnie said:


> I can do better than that... I just said it out loud.


Well played


----------



## mpednault

Hahaha! Hilarious!


----------



## skeeter99

Woot! Someone's gonna be a happy camper VERY soon!!

Please let it be me. Please let it be me.

:wave:


----------



## gorb

Sonnie said:


> I can do better than that... I just said it out loud.


Fantastic


----------



## prerich

It's going to feel like Christmas for someone soon! I can see why kids are all excited! Waiting for the answer, anticipation, wow!!!! Whoever wins is getting a great product!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## hockeypucks

This would make my year to win this awesome projector!


----------



## Mike0206

Getting down to the nitty gritty! Congrats to the winner when it's announced!


----------



## hyghwayman

Congratulations mpednault, enjoy your new toy :clap:


----------



## prerich

mpednault said:


> With recent events in my life some good news would be nice! Good luck to all!


congrats, Enjoy it my friend 

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## tbaudoin

hyghwayman said:


> Congratulations mpednault, enjoy your new toy :clap:


Congratulations!


----------



## JQueen

I must of came in second.. Well done sir and Congrats!!!


----------



## mpednault

Hallelujah! Is that MY name!?!!!!!!

I've been refreshing my email on my iphone almost every single hour since Sonnie mentioned he was going to state the winner in the Newsletter. I also checked my app since I was obviously subscribed to both the threads. I was up at 1am, 3am and 6am checking and practically didn't sleep in anticipation of finding out if I won. 

I haven't seen the newsletter yet, so I just found out in this thread!

Woohoo!!!!!!!

Just whispered it in my wife's ear (she was still sleeping) and she smiled and said, "No we didn't!"

Thank you Sonnie and HTS. This couldn't have come at a better time!

Stay tuned in my build thread to see how I put this Panny to use! (I'll add the link later when I'm on my laptop)

MY BUILD THREAD


----------



## asere

Congratulations mpednault! Enjoy :clap:


----------



## rdcollns

My hat's off to you, sir. I am glad to see it go to someone who will get lots of use out of it.

I'm still amazed at the awesomeness of this giveaway, I can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## JBrax

Congrats on your new projector and be sure to post both pics and impressions.


----------



## Greenster

Congrats! The Panasonic 4000 is an awesome projector. You will love it. 
A big thank-you out to Sonny for doing this for us.


----------



## ALMFamily

Congratulations! Looking forward to hearing your impressions once you get it up and running...


----------



## Sonnie

Congratulations again *mpednault*... glad this made you and your wife's day!

PM forthcoming with shipment details.


----------



## moparz10

Congrats mpednault !


----------



## yluko

Enjoy


----------



## Todd Anderson

Congratulations! What an incredible giveaway!


----------



## mpednault

Thanks guys! My name is Mike so you don't have to call me by my username.

I just got a text from my wife: "Did we really win?"



I've PM'ed Sonnie my shipping details and he's going to try and get it out this week!


----------



## hyghwayman

Mike you did better than me when I opened my winning email, I squealed like a child and woke my wife up early on a work day. Congrats again Mike!


----------



## B- one

Congrats in the projector!!


----------



## joed

Congrats mpednault! My wife wanted me to wait buying a projector in hopes I might get lucky in win. Well as you see I didn't. Now she will have to let me get the Pan 8000. 

Thanks again Sonny for your contribution.

Joe


----------



## mpednault

hyghwayman said:


> Mike you did better than me when I opened my winning email, I squealed like a child and woke my wife up early on a work day. Congrats again Mike!


 I thought I'd spare the self induced embarrassment and not get into details. Picture a 30-something, 235 pound, hairy, balding, white man running around in his house and singing songs. That was me at 6:30am this morning...


----------



## ALMFamily

mpednault said:


> I thought I'd spare the self induced embarrassment and not get into details. Picture a 30-something, 235 pound, hairy, balding, white man running around in his house and singing songs. That was me at 6:30am this morning...


Great visual! :rofl:


----------



## chashint

Congratulations, enjoy the projector.


----------



## Rubus

Congratulations mpednault,
Let us know how you like it.
Rubus


----------



## Magical

Rats...... I missed it. . . .I'll have to log in more so I can get in on the free drawings .!!! :hissyfit:


----------



## pyrohusband

Congrats Mike. I hope you enjoy your new projector. I finally have mine up and running and the experience from flat panel tv to projector is wonderful.


----------



## NBPk402

mpednault said:


> I thought I'd spare the self induced embarrassment and not get into details. Picture a 30-something, 235 pound, hairy, balding, white man running around in his house and singing songs. That was me at 6:30am this morning...


Congratulations on winning!!!


----------



## kingnoob

Grats ! maybe upload some pics of your new set up.


----------



## mpednault

We've never had a projector nor have we seen one in a home before so I'm really hoping the picture quality is what we expect. We love the picture our 60" Sharp AQUOS puts out and I know its not going to appear as "wet" as that. Of course you can't beat the price I'll have in it!!! LOL

Going with a 120" DIY Spandex screen and I'll certainly post pictures of it all set up. In the meantime you guys can follow my build thread. Thanks again!


----------



## tonyvdb

Congratulations Mike, the best part of the projector over display is the large size and compleat immersion it gives you. You will love it.


----------



## moparz10

Congratulations Mike.i think you will be amazed at the diffierence between the two,in my opinion nothing beats a projector in a light controlled room,to me it seems more of a crisp over wet look.panasonic makes awesome
projectors i think you will be impressed and at awe, not only with picture quality but with size as well.
enjoy.:clap:

jim


----------

